# Neon Tetras and Bettas



## Paigeyy (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a 10 gal with a male betta and 10 neon tetras, he just ignores them, but they're still kinda scared of him, so they don't come up to the top to eat ... i've taken him out for a bit to see if they'll eat, but only a couple have been brave enough to venture to the top. Any tips? and how much do they eat?
Also, is it normal for one or two to nip at the others even in a group? will they eventually stop or will it be an on going thing? I've never had neon tetras before, so any advice would be welcome


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Actually I just asked a similar question.My Betta sits on the corries wafer and wont let them eat.As soon as I went to feed my Betta a treat,the corries swam over and ate. My tank there has been no nipping or chasing. As far as the neons, did you have them before the Betta was added, if so, did they all come up? Yes they can be a little scared.IDK how but when its feeding time, try to keep your Betta busy at one end. In a 29 gallon I have Serpe Tetras,Black Skirt Tetras,Glofish and 2 mollies. Tetras are nippy. With your ten, try to put a couple of small pinches of food.It depends on the type of food as well. Expereminting with the amounts may cause a Ammonia spike,so keep a test by.Oh usually its what they consume in 3 minutes?


----------



## Paigeyy (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks  they're eating okay now, they've gotten used to my Betta and he doesnt really bother them or their food that much. BUT now the fighting between them has spred and now three of them nip at everyone and especially between eachother =/ Any advice? =S


----------



## Paigeyy (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh and if anyone can tell me if i can put rummy nose, glowlight and neon tetras together with my bettas? will they pick on eachother cause they look different?? I want a little variation in the tetras cause they're cute, but i'd like to see differences in them


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely not all together in your ten gallon. As it is, you are a tad overstocked (hypocrite alert ). 
When you have a big enough tank for all the species you want, make sure you have at least 6 of each species. In a pinch, glowlights will shoal with neons, etc, but they won't be nearly so happy as they would be with a school of 6 of their own kind.


----------



## Paigeyy (Sep 4, 2011)

What about rummy noses? it's actually a 20 gal with a divider, i know i'll be really pushing it with adding rummy nose AND glowlight tetras, but i just love them both <3


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you take the divider out, you could have 6 glowlights and 6 rummies, but I would strongly suggest just getting 10 glowlights and leaving it at that. The bigger schools, the happier the fish are.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

What I had to do with my nippy neons was overfeed them a bit. Just a bit.


----------



## Paigeyy (Sep 4, 2011)

okay, i think i found a way to get them to eat more too  thanks.
I cant really take the divider out cause it seperates my male and female betta, the rummy noses will go with her and maybe the glowlights, but iono if imma get them cause i think rummy nose tetras are way cute


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rummynose tetras are extremely sensitive to water parameters, like discus are, so you'll have to do more waterchanges than normal to keep them happy.


----------



## Paigeyy (Sep 4, 2011)

well i got 10 rummy nose tetras and put them with Caboose and everybody seems to be getting along great so far


----------



## Paigeyy (Sep 4, 2011)

Just like to let you guys know that i got 10 RummyNoses and they seem very happy  I keep my tank pretty clean regardless because it's in my living room and my mum would kill me if it looked even slightly dirty. 
I recommend the RummyNoses over neons because they seem to be WAY less nippy amongst themselves and with my bettas and they hide so much less, so i get to enjoy seeing them swimming around in their school of ten  Also they're big enough, so I'm confident that my girl can't eat them even if she wanted to. Although, i'm not sure if that's because they're more mature than the neons or if they're just a slightly bigger fish


----------

